# trailer length question



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Flatbed? I have a 5'x8' utility trailer overall it is 12'x 7'. I can easily haul two 14ft boats with all the gear for a multiday trip or strap 2x4s on across the top and create a deck to transport the raft inflated for day trips.

If you are looking at a flatbed and don't want raft hanging over you are looking at a 8'x16' deck, add 2' in width for the tires and 3-4; of length for the tongue. You don't have the space for that size trailer you can always get a smaller trailer and have the raft hang over a bit. I used a Harbor Freight trailer with a 10'x6' deck for my 12 foot raft.


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

If you have the room get a full size flatbed that protects your raft.
Otherwise, get mud flaps if you build a cheap 5x8 harbor freight trailer.
Dirt roads kick up lots of rocks.
I have a 14ft raft that sits on a 7x14 flatbed that is 18ft in total length.
Plenty of room for it in my garage but wasn't cheap.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I have a storage business. Most flat bed or utility trailers I see are between 16' to 22', tongue to tail.

Here is another way to look at it. When stripping a parking lot, the stripes are generally laid out to be 18' long. and 8' wide. A double long space would be 36'. Does your truck and trailer fit in a double long parking space?


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys.

sounds like as short as 12-14 ft but im looking at more like 16-20 for a flat bed.

my truck is 16.5 feet, and on the high end with a 20 foot trailer in 36.5 feet long.

i have about 40 feet to work with as far as a parking area for the truck and trailer so i should be good... I hope...


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

If you are planning on buying new, contact these guys for a quote.
They made me a nice custom raft trailer to my specs last spring.

Custom made ATV/utility trailers


----------



## Mtnman1320 (Feb 24, 2014)

ColoradoJudd said:


> If you are planning on buying new, contact these guys for a quote.
> They made me a nice custom raft trailer to my specs last spring.
> 
> Custom made ATV/utility trailers


Thanks Judd, just signed up here.
Man didn't know there were so many fishing rafters around.
Been real buzy building trailers. 
ratraxinc.com


----------

